# Monrovia Bike Ride Saturday November 15th-It's my B-day!!



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2014)

It's my birthday this time, so what better way to celebrate than to ride vintage bikes around town with good friends???? Meet and greet at the shop with plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean & Starbucks just across the street. Then we head out for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hoping some can stick around and help celebrate by having a few drinks with me as we ride from local bar to bar. Hope to see you there!!!






URL=http://s754.photobucket.com/user/fordmike65/media/Monrovia%20Rides/CAM00193_zpsx44vv6mv.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## bike (Nov 6, 2014)

*Happy Birthday!*

dont get too wasted!
My sisters both have nov 15th- one year apart- sucks for them!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 6, 2014)

*B day*

We are so there!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 6, 2014)

This could be gravy! Gonna try and make it out for the birthday boy! Dont paypal me, i got a gift for ya! Since your inbox is full, pm me the time and address. Joe-iver ride?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks guys! Hope we have a good turn out. After the ride and barhopping, we can come back to my place to hang,drink & BBQ if you like. Hey Don, thanks so much but just having you show up is gift enough


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday Mike, mines on the 30th.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Happy Birthday Mike, mines on the 30th.




Come out West and celebrate early! Should be a bit warmer too.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hope you guys won't be too tired after riding and drinking to join our buds in Riverside the next day! Ride on......


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 9, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> This could be gravy! Gonna try and make it out for the birthday boy! Dont paypal me, i got a gift for ya! Since your inbox is full, pm me the time and address. Joe-iver ride?




Sorry bout that Don. Since it's cooling down now, we'll meet up at the shop around 10:00, head out about 10:30. Address is 107 N. Myrtle Ave just North of Foothill in Monrovia 91016.


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 12, 2014)

*hAppY birTHdaY ! !  !     !*

Mike,

First, you know I love you and always will.
Second, I was going to call in dead from work to go to your B day ride but Chris said he cant go. Therefore, I have no rack for my bicycle to fall out of on the freeway.

I felt so heart broken that I couldnt make it that I decided I would buy you a couple pitchers of beer. (See Joe for cash)

If I am fortunate enough to see you on the Riverside ride the next day, I will have Chris give you a mind-blowing Guatemalen HJ! Honest.

If you are able to make the ride I'd like to invite you over to my house afterwards for uncomfortable blank stares and dog nose anal proddings. Sound good?
Great. See ya Sunday!

Happy Birthday hot stuff
-Ugly


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 12, 2014)

1uglynegro said:


> If I am fortunate enough to see you on the Riverside ride the next day, I will have Chris give you a mind-blowing Guatemalen HJ! Honest.
> 
> 
> -Ugly



And to think all i got him was a shirt!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 12, 2014)

teasers of "cool-stuff-to-see" at Steve's shop:


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a few bikes ready to roll if you want to come along but can't bring a bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2014)

Come on out and ride with us in the morning...stay for the drinks! Also have a couple extra bikes if you'd rather not drag ur rides out here(sorry, no dirty Schwinns). Hope you can stay for a couple cold ones afterwards. See your there! 9:30am Sat at 107 N. Myrtle Ave. If you get out here late or need to borrow a bike, just call or text me. (323)365-2590


Gettin' an early start...


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 14, 2014)

*Hey Mike*

Hey brother, I'm sorry that I can't make it but I wanted to wish you a happy birthday.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 15, 2014)

Happy bday mike.
Would love to be included in the bar hop but just a bit of travel for me.
Enjoy!!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 15, 2014)

*Happy B Day big fella*

Mike, hope you have a great time, wish I could join you guys but my wife has a family party to attend and I'm mister mom'ing it with my son.

I hope to catch your next Monrovia ride since it's fairly close to me. A lot closer then Chris and Negros Shindig in Riverside...

Enjoy your day

Eddie


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2014)

Two turkeys!


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 15, 2014)

*Happy BirThdAy Mike!*

Have a great time on your B day ride and alcohol frenzy. I got 25 bucks that says you wont be at the Riverside ride tomorrow! 
-Ugly


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 15, 2014)

CWCMAN said:


> Mike, hope you have a great time, wish I could join you guys but my wife has a family party to attend and I'm mister mom'ing it with my son.
> 
> I hope to catch your next Monrovia ride since it's fairly close to me. A lot closer then Chris and Negros Shindig in Riverside...
> 
> ...




Eddie,
Dont you live in Ontario? My calculations show you are approxixamately 11-19 miles closer to Riverside than Monrovia. Maybe it just "feels" like a longer trip due to the excitement you experience on the drive out. I've been to Magic Mountain and I know how it is brotha.

See ya tomorrow? I'm buying beer for my friends!
1 Ugly Negro


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 15, 2014)

*hey Mike*



fordmike65 said:


>




Is that "NOW"?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2014)

This is "Now"


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Schwindoggy came and picked me and my 37 Westfield Syracuse up and we went to 
Monrovia to ride for the birthday celebration of fordMike65









We rode around for a while and beautiful old part of Monrovia saw some cool things really cool bikes....







Happy birthday Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2014)

Still going strong..


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice! Party it up bday boy! Had a great time! Thanks!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 15, 2014)

*Right on mike!!*

Nice to see you riding that old mercury. Looks like you guys had a good day. Rob.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for the tour and happy birthday Mike. Good times for sure...





And my future motor home - burning man adventure wagon 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah that was perty cool


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 17, 2014)

*Pictures*

Thanks for all the pics Mike. looks like a good turn out and good times. 
Question: those 3 Bennett 646 tall pumps, were they just sittin out there at an abandoned building or was that a display of some sort?

Anywho, sorry I couldnt make it out but I will next time. (Not sure if that is a promise or a threat? 

Love,
Negro


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2014)

No problemo. Was really hoping to head out to your ride yesterday, but I just didnt have it in me. After drinking since about 1:00 til who knows when, there was no way I could make it. Had a really awesome time hanging out, riding and drinking with great friends!...then the morning came...


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 17, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> No problemo. Was really hoping to head out to your ride yesterday, but I just didnt have it in me. After drinking since about 1:00 til who knows when, there was no way I could make it. Had a really awesome time hanging out, riding and drinking with great friends!...then the morning came...




It's totally understandable. It would be a lot to do both. We had some serious winds to contend with. As soon as we finished the ride and got back to the Taco Station the winds were gone. Nice.
I promise to make your next ride and buy the first pitcher 
-Ugly


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2014)

*The Aftermath*

Unfortunately we had a few casualties this bday drunken crawl...

My girl ate it pretty good on her Higgins. She doesn't even know what happened. I came around the corner to find her in the street. She's bruised up a lil bit, and the headlight and front fender got tweaked a bit.




"Someone" snapped the ends off my Merc's grips during the ride




And looks like the Corbin 2 spd might be toast. Started grinding on me halfway home. Now its locked up tighter than a duck's a$$ in swamp water. Anyone have some spare parts??

Sorry Paul. Will still make a nice display piece


----------



## bike (Nov 17, 2014)

*One down, how many to go?*



fordmike65 said:


> Unfortunately we had a few casualties this bday drunken crawl......
> 
> And looks like the Corbin 2 spd might be toast. Started grinding on me halfway home. Now its locked up tighter than a duck's a$$ in swamp water. Anyone have some spare parts??
> 
> Sorry Paul. Will still make a nice display piece




I hope you are kidding- I would still like it as a paperweight....


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 17, 2014)

Damn Mike, i know your bike is messed up but hope your girl is ok! We were having such a good time too! Kids, let this be a lesson! Dont loan your nice bike to your drunk girlfriend! Lol jk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 17, 2014)

*Bday*

I am bummed that I couldnt go. I hope your girl is ok. That helicopter car is neat. I will have to show you guys the airplane house here in Riverside. Happy Bday. Did you get the Elgin?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2014)

bike said:


> I hope you are kidding- I would still like it as a paperweight....




Don't worry Paul. The Corbin is still in tiptop shape. Just messin' with ya


----------



## bike (Nov 18, 2014)

*Phew!*



fordmike65 said:


> Don't worry Paul. The Corbin is still in tiptop shape. Just messin' with ya




my heart is not that strong!

Good to hear your girl is ok but everyone knows I am ocd on the bike junk!


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> And looks like the Corbin 2 spd might be toast. Started grinding on me halfway home. Now its locked up tighter than a duck's a$$ in swamp water. Anyone have some spare parts??




I have one that I would sell as a parts hub.   The onther I am keeping for a paper weight - I mean display.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 18, 2014)

Some old rubber grips respond favorably, becoming softer and less petrified when subjected to a combination of Oil of Wintergreen and Alcohol (I've heard some people use Xylol instead of alcohol in combination with the Wintergreen). The idea behind this is that old rubber grips harden as the plasticizing agent leaves them over time. The Oil of Wintergreen contains a plasticizing substance (methyl salicylate) that returns some of what the rubber has lost.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes & for those that came out to help me celebrate. As you can see, we make have celebrated a bit too much. Apparently I knocked out on the couch shortly after getting back home, so I don't remember the festivities that continued throughout the evening & pics that were taken at my expense. Glad I took yesterday off to recuperate. Now I'm back to work...See ya next year!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2014)

*pics?*



fordmike65 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes & for those that came out to help me celebrate. As you can see, we make have celebrated a bit too much. Apparently I knocked out on the couch shortly after getting back home, so I don't remember the festivities that continued throughout the evening & pics that were taken at my expense. Glad I took yesterday off to recuperate. Now I'm back to work...See ya next year!




I want to see "Expense" pics of evenings' festivities....don't hold back at this point....


----------

